# RainySunday Ranch '12 Kidding:4/2 Ali getting close, new pics



## RainySunday (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, with two weeks-ish to go until the due dates start, it's time to get ready to cheer on the RainySunday girls for 2012!  This will be out first real kidding "season," as last year, we bought Peekaboo bred and she is the only one who kidded for the year.  This year, all four are bred and we've felt kicking on all of them.  We are about as ready as we can be, and I have people on call for human kid help, as well as goat help (I know they can do a lot on their own, but I love to be there, and we plan to pull and bottle again this year).  I wouldn't mind my 4.5 year old being out there with me, but the 22 month old still likes to put stuff in his mouth...he isn't allowed to walk the goat pen unsupervised, lol.

First up is Lindy (Mustang Creek Lindsay), she will be two at the beginning of March, and she is a FF.  Her  150 days due date could be as early as 2/29, but is more likely in the 3/4-3/16 window.  I don't have any recent pictures, because she is a spaz on the stand (that's going to be fun  ), but here are some from the summer.











Next up is Amber (Mustang Creek Amber), she is almost six and has kidded several times before.  She usually has 1-2 kids.  We bought her in milk last year, and she stayed in milk for about 8 months before drying off.  I am curious to see what she'll do this year with being milked consistently from the beginning; she had just about weaned her kids last year when we bought her, and had only been milked once.  Her orifices are pretty small, but she is pretty good on the stand.  Her 150 days are between 3/4 and 3/16.  Pictures:

(From last weekend)













Next is Peekaboo (Northern Fork Bog Peekaboo), she is the doe who kidded here last Memorial Day, and we kept one of her twin boys as a breeding buck (he didn't get any action this time around though).  She will be 3 in March.  She has incredible udder texture, but didn't keep up her production very long, so we are going to see what she does this time around, hopefully she lasts longer.  She is also at 150 between 3/4 and 3/16.  Here are pictures:

(From last weekend)









(Udder from a couple days after kidding last year)





Last, we have Ali (Mustang Creek Alibi), she is our herd queen and will be 6 in March.  She has kidded several times before and usually has 1-2.  She was in milk for over 10 months when we dried her off, and that was after being milked inconsistently at her previous farm (we bought her in milk), so I am excited to see what she will do this year.  Her 150 could be in the same 3/4-3/16 window, but she was in raging heat after that and we put the buck back in with her for a bit and they bred again, so her likely due date would be 4/8.  We also felt kicking from her baby well after we'd been feeling the others, and her udder isn't doing much yet, so I think she really will be towards the later due date.  Pictures:

(from last weekend)









All four does are bred to our buck, Sunday (he is being registered, paperwork was sent in, as Rockstar Ranch Sunday Stroll).  He has blue eyes, so we could have several blue eyed babies (and Ali is blue eyed, so nearly a guarantee there).  But more importantly, he has an awesome dairy look to him, and the udders is his lineage are incredible (his dad is Old Mountain Farm Frankincense).  Very excited to see what he throws!  Here is an old picture of him (much bigger now, lol):


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful girls!  Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## RainySunday (Feb 15, 2012)

Woohoo, I got the blog updated and a reservations list posted on CL.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice looking ladies.  Can't wait for to see the kids


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 15, 2012)

Ohhhhhh   Ahhhhhhhhh   Nice!

Come on girls.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 19, 2012)

The girls and the boys are all getting blood drawn today, to send off to WADDL for CAE/CL testing.  I should  be able to get some more pictures.  All the girls have udders getting bigger!  We are within a week or so of the earliest possible kidding date, I'll see what Lindy looks like today, but realistically, I expect her to be in the 2/29-3/16 grouping.  Later today we are going to head out and round up kidding kit supplies that we need to replenish.  I will post new pics if any turn out ok.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 19, 2012)

Well operation blood draw was a miserable failure...I apparently can't find a jugular vein to save my life.  I've even done it before, once, and it was 9 months ago...lame.  I asked a friend to come help, so hopefully we'll be able to give anothergo in the next couple days.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

It's OK.  It takes practice and sometimes you miss.  You will get it right next time.  Have some tea or cocoa and relax.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

It's OK.  It takes practice and sometimes you miss.  You will get it right next time.  Have some tea or cocoa and relax.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 25, 2012)

Well we finally got the blood drawn and sent off, yay!  Today, my husband and I were out putting down DE, lime, stall dry and fresh straw.  We also dug a small ditch at the front of their barn to see if it would help with drainage.  We filled the ditch partway with sand and put wood ramps across it for them.  Then we were cutting fresh evergreen greenery to re-ground their main pen and I jabbed myself bad with the clippers.  Deep hand puncture wound with dirty goat pen clippers= watching really close for infection.  It also equals lots of pain and a lot of blood at first.  It's all cleaned out now (alcohol and betadine) and bandaged...but I get to be the one hand wonder for a couple days.  

In other news, Lindy is in her 5 days until her 1st possible due date window and has slightly softer ligs and a red/pink poofy rear end.  With regards to my hand, the impending snow overnight and tomorrow, and the lowest temps of the winter forecast for tomorrow night...I bet she'll kid in the next 36 hours, if she's doe-coding us.  haha.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry about your hand!! Hope you get a speedy recovery with NO infections!!  

Also, I hope your doe has an uneventful kidding for you, especially on account of the fact your one handed for the moment! Lol. Good luck!!!! Can't wait to see baby pictures!!!!!


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, my hand is doing much better, and didn't need stitches (doc wanted it to be able to drain,  ).  I am on a heavy antibiotic though, which makes me feel a bit better about the dirty, muddy, branch slimy, goat poopy clippers that met the inner part of my hand.

The girls are all doing well.  Lindy's 1 st due date is tomorrow, but I think she may actually be in the next batch.  Her udder is bigger than yesterday am, but still not boom (although as a FF, I know she may not get all that big), and her ligs are pretty firm too.  Her girly bits are getting much more poofy/pink.  The main thing that makes me say soon on her is her baby is really easy to feel (and I think most likely just one, she isn't very wide).  We'll see.

The window for the other three starts tomorrow (3/4 is day 150, but I know NDs often go early).  Amber looks ready to explode, she is so wide for her short little legs.  Amber and Peekaboo both have softening ligs, very poofy/pink bits, and udders that are filling nicely.  We are supposed to get snow tomorrow and thursday, so they will both go then? lol.  Ali is at least a week behind the others, and she may not be due until 4/8.  The others due dates are possible until 3/16 (or 3/21 if they went late I guess).

Should be an exciting few days/weeks!

I will try to get more pictures this afternoon when my human kids are napping.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay, here are the girls today.  

First up is Lindy, who's due date is either 2/29, or 3/4-3/16. I am guessing one for her, she just isn't very big.









And her FF udder





Amber is looking mighty wide, and I think she will go first, possibly in the next couple days (due 3/4-3/16) (Peek is getting very hormonal towards her).  What do you think, twins, trips?













Peekaboo is also due 3/4-3/16 and is looking like she may be towards the earlier part of that window.  I am guessing twins from her, she looks the same as she did last year with twins.








Pardon the poo pic, but it shows her udder





And finally, we have Ali, who could be due from 3/4-3/16, but also could be due 4/8.  No guess so far from me on number, she isn't as far along as the others (felt kicking 2 weeks later in her than the others).









And there you have it, today's photo update!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 28, 2012)

Walking pumpkins, I say!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 29, 2012)

Walking pumpkins indeed!  I just checked on them and gave them fresh hay this morning and they are still fat and sassy!  Amber still looks the closest, but isn't gooey yet and her ligs are medium, not super hard, but not gone yet.  We shall see!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 2, 2012)

I think Amber and Peekaboo are getting close, but I'm no expert.  They are both doing a lot of holding their tails funny, and seem hollowed out on either side of their tail.  I can also reach mostly around their tail head, its all squishy.  Ligs are softer, but still there.  Both had some drippy-ness yesterday as well, and Amber won't get up to come greet me when I come in.  She will get up if I start messing with her though.  Here are pictures from last night...what says the goat-herds?  Are they close?

Amber:













Peekaboo:


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 2, 2012)

They do look mighty ripe. We should have some babies here soon too. Maybe they will go on the same day


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 2, 2012)

We are down from days to hours from the way the pics look.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

Nedd my newborn baby fix..     Decaf of course!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## RainySunday (Mar 6, 2012)

Well apparently they weren't as close as I thought...goats are such a pain  haha.  But, I had noted what days I saw them each mounted, and if they were bred on the days I saw that (which I am not totally counting on, as Lindy was mounted for due date of 2/29, and that didn't happen), then Amber's 150 days is 3/10, Peek's 150 is 3/12, Lindy I have no clue (sometime between 3/4-3/16) and Ali is either 3/11 or 4/8 (I'm betting on 4/8 as more likely, she isn't as far along looking as the other three).  I know NDs often go early though, so maybe 3/8 (full moon) for the 3?  We shall see I guess.  Amber's udder is much bigger this morning and she and Peek still have loose ligs, but not gone.

Also, I got their CAE/CL results back and the whole herd tested negative for both, yay!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 7, 2012)

Amber's ligs are gone!  As of about 8pm last night.  So I of course checked on her every hour through the night and she still hasn't kidded, but her ligs are still gone, her udder has "boom" and now we wait...

I didn't want to risk frozen kids, which is why I checked so frequently (it was one of our coldest nights all year, and our barn is warmer than outside, but not much (3 sided hoop house)).  Beyond that, we are planning to pull and bottle feed and...I just want to be there!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## RainySunday (Mar 7, 2012)

Amber had triplets!  2 doelings (both tricolors) and one buckling (tan and cream).  Names and pictures a bit later, I have human kids that need dinner!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations!  Can't wait to see them


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 8, 2012)

congrats! Waitin on pics


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 8, 2012)

So the story is...I had my mom here all day, just in case, since I have a 4 and almost 2 year old human kids (and a puppy).  Husband got home from work, sent him and the 2yr old (and the puppy) to the store for milk and cough meds, he left at 6pm.  I went into the kidding stall and got set up and put Amber in there right as he was leaving.  We talked at 6:22, I said to keep it quick, she is going to go soon, I think.  Called him back at 6:30, and said hurry, she's pushing!.  By 6:48 when he got home, all three were here and mostly dry... Talke about an adrenaline rush.  He helped watch Amber and get her milked while I got the babies inside and started feeding them.  So, here they are (none are super great pictures, maybe I can get some better ones later when it warms up):

1st born: DOELING, 2lbs 9oz.  Supercute!  (What would her color description be?)










2nd born: DOELING, 3lbs 3oz (She is mostly tan and cream, but has black on some of her legs)









3rd born: BUCKLING, 3lbs 9oz (Light tan and cream, like his daddy. Maybe blue eyes, not sure).









And Amber, 30 minutes prior to kidding.  This is right before I decided to put her in the kidding stall.







Babies all did great overnight.  They were in a dog crate bedded with straw within the kidding pen.  We do it that way so the mama gets a night of rest before going back to the general population, but babies still can't get to her.  I put a 2 litre bottle full of warm water in there, and they were fine (it was 33F overnight).  Today, they have run of the whole kidding pen, and mama is back out with the other girls.

SO now Peekaboo's ligs are nearly gone...at least I got the load of towels washed and dried, I just need to fold them.  Crazy crazy.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 8, 2012)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> So the story is...I had my mom here all day, just in case, since I have a 4 and almost 2 year old human kids (and a puppy).  Husband got home from work, sent him and the 2yr old (and the puppy) to the store for milk and cough meds, he left at 6pm.  I went into the kidding stall and got set up and put Amber in there right as he was leaving.  We talked at 6:22, I said to keep it quick, she is going to go soon, I think.  Called him back at 6:30, and said hurry, she's pushing!.  By 6:48 when he got home, all three were here and mostly dry... Talke about an adrenaline rush.  He helped watch Amber and get her milked while I got the babies inside and started feeding them.  So, here they are (none are super great pictures, maybe I can get some better ones later when it warms up):
> 
> 1st born: DOELING, 2lbs 9oz.  Supercute!  (What would her color description be?)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3397_dsc05048.jpg
> ...


I LOVE ALL OF THEM! I especially LOVE the first doelings little white 'wig' I CANT WAIT FOR MINE!!! 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 8, 2012)

aaannnd...Peekaboo's ligs are gone.  And I am home with 2 little kids (who are sick and cranky) and a puppy.  AT least Amber's kids are fed for the afternoon, and won't need anything else from me until 10pm or so.  Hopefully the hubby gets home early/on time.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 9, 2012)

Peekaboo kidded a buck and a doe at 3am this morning.  I knew what time it was because she was going to go "any minute now, from about 8:30pm on, so I was in the barn the whole time.  Little brat.  Anyhow, she redeemed herself with her doeling.  Doeling is a tricolor with blue eyes (I think).  Buckling was first and HUGE.  I had to help, and was pretty worried, but we got him out.  He was 5 lbs 3oz, doeling was 4lbs 2oz. Here they are (more pictures later):

Buckling :





Doeling:





Doeling again (I think):


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats, they are all very cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2012)

Awwwww!!!!    They are so pretty!  I want one!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, Lindy's baby was born last night.  It is a 2lb 14 oz single buckling.  Even at that size, she really struggled (FF).  I think he aspirated fluid during the birth, but not sure why, his cord didn't break until after he was out.  He was super blue and not breathing, just rattling.  I got him cleaned off, and suctioned and we got him inside and warm.  Eventually, we were able to get some colostrum into him via syringe, and I BOSE'd him too (.25cc).  By the time we went to bed, he was much less rattly, able to stand on his own, could stay up when put in a standing position, and could catch his balance when he starts to fall.  He doesn't really seem to want to walk around though.  He also had poo'd and pee'd at that point.  DH fed him once during the night and we are about to feed him again in a minute.  He made it through the night...but I don't know.  His eyelids seem weird too, like they won't open far enough.  I'll try to get a picture of that later and see what you all think.  In the meantime, prayers for him would be great.  He of course is a tricolor, blue eyed, moonspots boy, just to make it more fun.

We are keeping him in a crate in the kitchen for now, so he can stay warm.  I think he needs to be a bit stronger before we try and put him outside.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> Well, Lindy's baby was born last night.  It is a 2lb 14 oz single buckling.  Even at that size, she really struggled (FF).  I think he aspirated fluid during the birth, but not sure why, his cord didn't break until after he was out.  He was super blue and not breathing, just rattling.  I got him cleaned off, and suctioned and we got him inside and warm.  Eventually, we were able to get some colostrum into him via syringe, and I BOSE'd him too (.25cc).  By the time we went to bed, he was much less rattly, able to stand on his own, could stay up when put in a standing position, and could catch his balance when he starts to fall.  He doesn't really seem to want to walk around though.  He also had poo'd and pee'd at that point.  DH fed him once during the night and we are about to feed him again in a minute.  He made it through the night...but I don't know.  His eyelids seem weird too, like they won't open far enough.  I'll try to get a picture of that later and see what you all think.  In the meantime, prayers for him would be great.  He of course is a tricolor, blue eyed, moonspots boy, just to make it more fun.
> 
> We are keeping him in a crate in the kitchen for now, so he can stay warm.  I think he needs to be a bit stronger before we try and put him outside.


Prayers are being sent your way. Sorry to hear that you are having to go through this. Hope to hear that he is doing great soon! Please keep us posted. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2012)

Are his hooves really soft?   Is he a premie perhaps?


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope, his hooves seem fine.  And for a ND, he is s pretty good size.  I just don't know.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 14, 2012)

I need the BYH definitive color descriptions on these babies, please.  I have a couple extra pictures on my blog, if that helps.  And I can upload more.  I can describe what colors are on them, but not sure if any conform to a specific pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 14, 2012)

http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/index.html

I found this website extremely helpful because it has so many pictures!  Hope it helps!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 14, 2012)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> I need the BYH definitive color descriptions on these babies, please.  I have a couple extra pictures on my blog, if that helps.  And I can upload more.  I can describe what colors are on them, but not sure if any conform to a specific pattern?
> 
> Thanks!


Try this page

Vermillionoaks,  I added that to the color page.  I hope you don't mind.  ")


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay, those are sort of helpful.  The two healthy boys went to their new home yesterday.  I feel really good about where they went, I know they will be loved and doted on.  Gizmo is still hanging in there, and we are going to keep him until weaning, then see about trying to get him into one of those brush eating services (pretty popular in our area, and some take "rescues/rehomes").  The girls are also doing great, and we are going to keep all three until ALi kids, then we will decide who/how many we are keeping.  

So, Shandy is a buckskin, yes (with white poll and white side markings)?






Pilsner would be gold and white, with some black, white poll and blue eyes (no name for her pattern, right?  Another of our does is similar and her pattern is listed as a paint on her papers)?









And Dutch would be also  light gold and white, white poll, with black "eyeliner" and blue eyes (same deal her, no name for pattern?  or is this "paint"?)




(Dutch is the one in the very middle with a pink collar on)





In other awesome news, I ordered my milker today, and got a vacuum pump for it from a guy locally.  All said and done it will be $562.  Not cheap, but not terrible and definitely cheaper than wrist/hand surgery.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 19, 2012)

I haven't had to fill out registration papers yet (I'll be doing my first one soon!) but my understanding is there is not that much room to put too much detail on color?  Maybe I misunderstood but if they were my kids I would say:

Shandy:  Light Buckskin with White

Pilsner :  Gold and White with Blue Eyes (I have a black and white doe that has similar markings and she is registered as just black and white.  I have heard some people call that marking Pinto.  Don't know about Paint, I've just never heard Nigerians called that, but obviously it is acceptable)  Also I'm not really sure if you would add the black since she has so little???

Dutch:  Gold and White with Blue Eyes (Same thing with the black as above?)

But, like I said, I have not had to register any yet and my girl is similar to your first (I'm going to call her Light Buckskin with White Blue Eyes) but that is what I would put!

I hope you figure it out!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 20, 2012)

oops, yeah, I meant pinto, not paint.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 26, 2012)

Sad day here at RainySunday.  Little Gizmo didn't make it.  This part sucks.  We knew he wasn't strong or doing great and that his prognosis wasn't good, but he was hanging in there at just over 2 weeks old.  I think it got to where he simply couldn't eat enough to sustain himself.  Because of his other issues, we had already decided not to tube feed, knowing there was probably something wrong internally as well.  On the upside, we were out in the pen most of the weekend, he got to enjoy the sun, and get lots of loves and holding.

I sure hope Lindy's kidding next year is less stressful.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 26, 2012)

So sorry about your baby.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 26, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry about little Gizmo.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, I know he's in a better place now.

On a lighter note, here are the three girls!  They are doing great.  We are keeping the one on the left (Peekaboo's girl, Double Dutch), and one of the other two.  We originally planned to keep Shandy (buckskin), her personality is to die for and she is so cute, but the last few days, Pilsner is the one who really catches my eye...maybe she's a bit longer?  I think her next is longer too.  We'll see, we've given ourselves a week or two to decide.







All aboard!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so sorry.     He had a good life, even if it was short.  

The girls are adorable.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 27, 2012)

Your babies are absolutly beautiful!! I think you should bring them for a trip to Florida!! They would love it down here and they can stay as long as they like!!


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, Ali's due date is fast approaching.  She is due 4/8, but I think she may go as soon as tomorrow.  Ligs are much softer (harder to find on her, she is more, um, solid), and her udder more than doubled in size over the weekend.  She's not quite to "boom", but getting close.  Everyone else went about 3-4 days early, so we'll see.  

Pictures from this morning










Any guesses on number?  I think 2-3, hubby thinks 3-4, and cheyenne (dd4) thinks 4, because she's 4, lol.


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooo, here's a fun comparison, two pictures in the same position!  First one is from 2/28, so a month ago:






This is from today, 6 days til due date:


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 2, 2012)

She sure is getting big!  I'll guess 3 kids in 2 days.  I like her "pose"... it's like she's saying "If you are gonna take a picture of me, you need to at least get my face!" lol  Hope everything goes smooth!


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 2, 2012)

I am curious to see what day she goes...this afternoon, I really can't find ligs, her business is all red and gappy, her udder is even bigger and almost discolored (very tight), and she is off by herself for the most part.  Oh, and she's doing the posty-leg bit too.  I really wouldn't be surprised if she goes before this time tomorrow.  We'll see though, watch her go late, lol


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bless her heart she is looking huge!  And that udder sure is pretty too!  Good luck!  Hopefully you can post kid pics tomorrow!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

3 babies in there. 2 girls and a boy. or the other way around. And tonight.


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 3, 2012)

Well every hour monitoring all night resulted in...................no babies yet 

She does have a 2inch long mucus goober now, and that is a new development about 2 hours ago, so i am thinking sometime today.  My hubby has to leave for work in about 10 minutes, but if she waits another 45 min, I can get my back up here, which is nice ( I have two little kids, and a puppy too)


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 3, 2012)

I bet she makes you wait until this evening!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, has anything happened yet?  One of my does has had that mucous goober off and on since yesterday...........


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope she blesses you with lots of does for making you miss all that sleep!


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, she did it!  A doeling and a buckling, both over 4 lbs.  The doeling came out head first, and her head was out and clear of the sack before I could tell that both her front legs were back, way back.  I had to do lots of helping/shoving/pulling, and was about 32 seconds away from calling the vet (and /or deciding that I had to save Ali, and not worry about the baby), when I finally got hold of a shoulder, and was able to maneuver her out.  Thank goodness to, as Ali was mostly done pushing at that stage, limp blanched tongue, and not pushing hard enough.  The buckling presented the same flipping way, but I noticed it faster and was able to snag the more forward leg and get it our front, before his head was all the way out.

So, all in all, very traumatic, but everyone is okay now.  babies are about to get their second bottle and go out with their older half siblings.  Thank goodness it all turned out okay, because it was of course the first birth my 4yr old daughter got to watch.

Going to start Ali on LA200 tonight, since I was in there pretty good and it was a rough birth.  I also had to go in afterwards, since I thought I felt a third when bouncing her.

Pictures later, but they are both cream/gold pintos with blue eyes and no dark markings at all.  basically clones of their mom and dad.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 3, 2012)

Yikes! Sorry it wasn't smooth. Glad everyone is ok!  She sure did fool me... I can't believe she only had 2!  Our doe's first kid presented like that, too.  Wonder how common it is?

I didn't get the whole "bouncing" thing when my doe kidded.  I thought I felt one when she was done, too.  I guess it will just take some experience before I get it.

Glad you got a doe out of her!  Congrats!


----------

